# PPF After PCD? Go to Extreme Colors of Greenville!



## bluejay_el (Aug 12, 2013)

One of my concerns on taking the PCD is not getting my car "filmed" before driving it off the Performance Center's lot and making my 800 mile trip back to MI, unprotected. I did some searching here in the forum but I couldn't seem to find any recommendation. Did some search over Google, then I found Extreme Paint of Greenville. Was I skeptical at first? Heck yeah! The fact that I never heard any reviews from the Bimmerfest community was...concerning. So I did more research: their facebook page have great reviews, certified 3M scotchgard installer and has been doing some work with the BMW Dealership in Greenville. I finally got convinced to give them a call.


Doug was easy to work with. He understood the fact that I live in MI and I was only going to be in the area for the delivery and that I had to be back home soon, time is a factor for me. Since I just wanted to have the hood (partial), and the bumper kit done, he gave me two options: 1) drop it off first thing in the morning, the day after PCD, then pick it up that afternoon; or 2) drop it off on the afternoon after PCD, then pick it up the following morning. I opted for the 2nd one. He also offered to give me a ride to and from the hotel which was great. Also, the price he provided was even cheaper than to have it done in southeast MI.


Then PCD day came (post to follow). I actually took the delivery longer than usual (even if there was no factory tour...lol) and Extreme Paint usually has a window in the morning and in the afternoon to entertain customers, but he just told me to give him a call if I'm on my way. I ended up arriving past 4. An Audi RS5 parked in front of his shop just got its PPF. He said it was for this booth at the Euro Auto Fest that was held yesterday at BMW Zentrum. I showed him the car, had a quick chat, filled some paperwork, then he drove me back to the hotel. I didnt mind leaving my car overnight especially after he showed my that his garage is secured and has surveillance cam. Anyway, I got picked up from the hotel the following morning around 11:30 and saw the great job he did to my car.

The film already got tested on my way back to MI. I have to drive through the winding road of I-40 E (NC-TN) where my car got exposed to bug splat, road dirt and debris from trucks.... then got washed out by the rain at I-75 N (OH-MI). As soon as I arrived, I relieved to see that there weren't any chipped paint and the films were still in great condition


Attached are the pictures he took


So if you're looking for someone to put paint protection film on your car after PCD, I highly recommend Extreme Colors of Greenville!


By the way, I'm not getting any commission for posting this. lol :bigpimp:


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

bluejay_el said:


> One of my concerns on taking the PCD is not getting my car "filmed" before driving it off the Performance Center's lot and making my 800 mile trip back to MI, unprotected. I did some searching here in the forum but I couldn't seem to find any recommendation. Did some search over Google, then I found Extreme Paint of Greenville. Was I skeptical at first? Heck yeah! The fact that I never heard any reviews from the Bimmerfest community was...concerning. So I did more research: their facebook page have great reviews, certified 3M scotchgard installer and has been doing some work with the BMW Dealership in Greenville. I finally got convinced to give them a call.
> 
> Doug was easy to work with. He understood the fact that I live in MI and I was only going to be in the area for the delivery and that I had to be back home soon, time is a factor for me. Since I just wanted to have the hood (partial), and the bumper kit done, he gave me two options: 1) drop it off first thing in the morning, the day after PCD, then pick it up that afternoon; or 2) drop it off on the afternoon after PCD, then pick it up the following morning. I opted for the 2nd one. He also offered to give me a ride to and from the hotel which was great. Also, the price he provided was even cheaper than to have it done in southeast MI.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the review.I have ordered a 650 coupe for ED and will do PCD as well, and want to film the car before driving the 350 miles back to FL. Glad to hear they do great work and are accommodating as well. By the way do they use pre-cut kits or make them on site?


----------



## bluejay_el (Aug 12, 2013)

mrjoed2 said:


> Appreciate the review.I have ordered a 650 coupe for ED and will do PCD as well, and want to film the car before driving the 350 miles back to FL. Glad to hear they do great work and are accommodating as well. By the way do they use pre-cut kits or make them on site?


From what I understand, He has rolls of 3m film and he has the DAP (Design Access Program) Software which he use to cut the kits. He also does custom cutting. He can also work on a different kind of film (e.g. XPEL) but he has to order it. Basically, he can do whatever you want, it all depends on your time and budget


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

bluejay_el said:


> From what I understand, He has rolls of 3m film and he has the DAP (Design Access Program) Software which he use to cut the kits. He also does custom cutting. He can also work on a different kind of film (e.g. XPEL) but he has to order it. Basically, he can do whatever you want, it all depends on your time and budget


Thanks, the 3M film is fine, got a great reputation. I'll likely do the same as you - drop off after PCD and pick up next day.


----------

